# Bay Area, CA: TiVo & Comcast XFinity on Demand -- it's official



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi folks,

I've seen a lot of speculation, but now we can confirm: It is true! TiVo and Comcast will begin rollout of Xfinity On Demand to San Francisco Bay Area TiVo Premiere customers tomorrow. Because this feature is added to our retail TiVo Premiere boxes, SF and Bay Area customers will have access to Xfinity On Demand in addition to the full on demand library, including Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube and Pandora.

The rollout will hit all existing TiVo Premiere DVRs over the next few weeks. Existing TiVo Premiere users in the Bay Area will automatically receive this update to their DVR and will have access to the Xfinity On Demand library.

TiVo Premiere subscribers in additional markets across the country are expected to have access to the XFINITY On Demand library in the coming months. The moment I get permission to confirm other dates, I will post here.

Please visit www.tivo.com/comcast to learn more or to sign up for notifications when XFINITY On Demand becomes available on TiVo Premiere in additional areas.

Any questions, please let us know.

I'm very excited about this offering and I hope you are as well.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Look forward to seeing how this goes in Northern California. 

I love my TiVo for recording shows, but don't really trust it for Netflix or Hulu Plus. Seems like I have to reboot about 10% of the time I try to use either platform. Hope the Xfinity implementation will be a bit more solid.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is wonderful news! It's time my mom replaces her old Comcast/Motorola/Tivo. She insisted on keeping it for the access to OnDemand. Now she can get a real Tivo!!


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you have any screenshots of the OnDemand screens? Wondering if it is the old UI (like Amazon) or something newer (like the new YouTube/Netflix). Heck, I'd be happy if it was just similar to the Browse TV/Movies menu.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Cant wait for this to hit chicago area!


----------



## cwashizawa (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in the SF bay area. As of now, I haven't received the update. I'll post screen shots as soon as I receive the update.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Really excited for this! I can finally get rid of that pos Comcast box. Thanks!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Awesome, can't wait for it to get to NJ. Two quick questions though:

1. Will this give access to the entire VoD library (i.e. exactly the same as what's available on a cable box)?

2. Do you expect all Comcast areas will get this by the end of the year?


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I rarely use Comcast's On Demand because I hate the remote control and interface.

I look forward to that coming month when I can get On Demand through TiVo.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've seen a lot of speculation, but now we can confirm: It is true! TiVo and Comcast will begin rollout of Xfinity On Demand to San Francisco Bay Area TiVo Premiere customers tomorrow. Because this feature is added to our retail TiVo Premiere boxes, SF and Bay Area customers will have access to Xfinity On Demand in addition to the full on demand library, including Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube and Pandora.
> 
> The rollout will hit all existing TiVo Premiere DVRs over the next few weeks. Existing TiVo Premiere users in the Bay Area will automatically receive this update to their DVR and will have access to the Xfinity On Demand library.


Stephen, do you recommend I wait a few weeks before purchasing a TiVo Premier? I have a 7 year old TiVo sitting here with lifetime support. Not quite sure if I'm jumping the gun by purchasing Premier before OnDemand is up and running.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

LisaJaco said:


> Stephen, do you recommend I wait a few weeks before purchasing a TiVo Premier? I have a 7 year old TiVo sitting here with lifetime support. Not quite sure if I'm jumping the gun by purchasing Premier before OnDemand is up and running.


have you type in your zip to confirm its coming to your area? from what I understand we are waiting for comcast not tivo now.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

LisaJaco said:


> Really excited for this! I can finally get rid of that pos Comcast box. Thanks!


Not quite there for me... The Comcast Box is still better for PPV's since TiVo boxes delete PPV's almost immediately. Regardless of if you have actually watched them or not... So I guess I'm still stuck with the POS Comcast box.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

rhettf said:


> have you type in your zip to confirm its coming to your area? from what I understand we are waiting for comcast not tivo now.


Yes, I did! And it's coming to a theater near me soon!


----------



## emkorial (Jan 7, 2009)

any timing on rollout outside sf? how long will this testing in the test market take?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

emkorial said:


> any timing on rollout outside sf?


Stephen answered that in the first post. They will announce other markets later. My guess is they are using the SF area first since that is where TiVo is located. How long it takes to roll out probably depends on how well it works in the SF rollout.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

morac said:


> Awesome, can't wait for it to get to NJ. Two quick questions though:
> 
> 1. Will this give access to the entire VoD library (i.e. exactly the same as what's available on a cable box)?
> 
> 2. Do you expect all Comcast areas will get this by the end of the year?


1. Yes, it should be identical.

2. That is still being determined.

Sorry I can't be more definitive. There are enormous differences between some of the different Comcast regions.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

LisaJaco said:


> Stephen, do you recommend I wait a few weeks before purchasing a TiVo Premier? I have a 7 year old TiVo sitting here with lifetime support. Not quite sure if I'm jumping the gun by purchasing Premier before OnDemand is up and running.


Never a better time to buy than now


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Not quite there for me... The Comcast Box is still better for PPV's since TiVo boxes delete PPV's almost immediately. Regardless of if you have actually watched them or not... So I guess I'm still stuck with the POS Comcast box.


Are you speculating that the TiVo will work the same as what you are describing, or have you used/seen it work that way with Comcast? I had a Comcast box a long time ago, and I did not think these were downloaded but were made available through their service.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Given the lack of screen shots in this thread, is it safe to assume that Comcast has not yet rolled this out in SF?


----------



## sinkercas (Jun 16, 2009)

It amazes me that the On Demand rollout for Xbox 360 is nationwide immediately, but for us TiVo users, it has a slow roll...


----------



## Richard A (Jan 6, 2005)

sinkercas said:


> It amazes me that the On Demand rollout for Xbox 360 is nationwide immediately, but for us TiVo users, it has a slow roll...


I agree, it also amazes me that not one person has posted that they have received On Demand yet. Makes me wonder if those that might have received it are still at work and don't know they have it yet, or it hasn't been released yet from Comcast. I'm thinking it's Comcast holding it up.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm in Oakland and would be all over this if I didn't have only a Tivo Series 3.
I'm looking forward to screen shots from this thread, because I'd upgrade the series 3 immediately to get On-Demand.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in San Francisco; a Comcast customer in good standing; using a Premiere Elite (that so far, knock on wood, has been perfect); have enrolled in the early opt-in program and am running software version 20.2.0a-01-2-758; have just (about 4:00 PDT) forced a connection to TiVo central to ensure latest data; have enabled channel 1, and ...

Nothing.

Roaming the various menus I don't see anything new such as an on-demand app. Selecting channel 1 results in an infinite "Searching for signal on this cable channel..." message.

I'll keep looking periodically and report back if anything changes.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

minimeh, have you tried restarting the TiVo?


----------



## bwellingx (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm also in the Bay Area, a Comcast customer, and using a Premiere Elite running software version 20.2.0a-01-2-758 (although I don't know if that's the version needed for On Demand).

I've initiated several connections to Tivo today, and rebooted the box after one of the connections to see if that helped. There's nothing new in the Video on Demand menus yet.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

No, but I did check to see if it was waiting for a restart and it is not.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

If Stephen truly did mean "tomorrow" that would be Wednesday based on the time he posted.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

ronsch said:


> If Stephen truly did mean "tomorrow" that would be Wednesday based on the time he posted.


He posted at 9:21PM PDT Monday. That was Tuesday in the Eastern time zone, but it was Monday in the Pacific time zone where TiVoStephen posted.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

I am not entirely sure if this needs its own thread but I'm am so confused. 

We've been waiting for ages for TiVo to offer On Demand and now not sure if we should go for the XL or the Elite. There's about $150 in price difference, not that much if you spread it over the life of five years or so, plus we are getting a so-called "discount" of $100 off of life time. 

The grand total for the Elite & life time is $843.73. 

Grand total for XL & life time is $693.73.

Any input? Maybe we should look into ordering through Amazon to save on tax money since we are CA residence. Any input? Thank you. Sorry if htis is in the wrong area.

I forgot to add that the tivo rep said he'd throw in 3 months of Hulu plus since I was such an outstanding character. : )


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Not quite there for me... The Comcast Box is still better for PPV's since TiVo boxes delete PPV's almost immediately. Regardless of if you have actually watched them or not... So I guess I'm still stuck with the POS Comcast box.


Do you do a lot of PPV versus free VOD with your Comcast box?

Scott


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LisaJaco said:


> I am not entirely sure if this needs its own thread but I'm am so confused.
> 
> We've been waiting for ages for TiVo to offer On Demand and now not sure if we should go for the XL or the Elite. There's about $150 in price difference, not that much if you spread it over the life of five years or so, plus we are getting a so-called "discount" of $100 off of life time.
> 
> ...


I don't have either of them, but major differences:

Elite has 4 tuners
XL does OTA but only has 2 tuners.

So if you need/potentially want OTA in the future, get the XL (or get the regular Premiere and upgrade the hard drive yourself for even more savings)..

But personally, I'd go for the more tuners. Even though the vast majority of what I watch is "broadcast" stuff, I still foresee having cable for a long time. Plus, having lifetime on ANY box is likely to still be a decent resale issue for years to come.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sinkercas said:


> It amazes me that the On Demand rollout for Xbox 360 is nationwide immediately, but for us TiVo users, it has a slow roll...


The method used for the Xbox is different. That's solely TCP/IP (similar to on demand on the PC). The TiVo method is a TCP/IP QAM hybrid which requires headend server modifications.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Note, this thread gives useful info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485767


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

mattack said:


> I don't have either of them, but major differences:
> 
> Elite has 4 tuners
> XL does OTA but only has 2 tuners.
> ...


I'm figuring the difference is $150 between the two. If the lifespan of the tivo box is about 5 years, that's like 30 bucks a year, or $2.50 a month, for two extra tuners plus the extra hard drive space. Worth it, right? You can't even buy a frou-frou Starbucks drink for $2.50.

Poooey. It's so difficult to be a woman. Indecisive, indecisive.


----------



## rbiro (Jun 16, 2002)

OnDemand is there but it doesn't work for me.
All I get when trying to actually watch a show is the grey bordered cablecard error screen, "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact..."

Naturally several calls to Comcast didn't fix anything.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

LisaJaco said:


> I'm figuring the difference is $150 between the two. If the lifespan of the tivo box is about 5 years, that's like 30 bucks a year, or $2.50 a month, for two extra tuners plus the extra hard drive space. Worth it, right? You can't even buy a frou-frou Starbucks drink for $2.50.


If it was me, and I knew I had no plans to ever use OTA, I'd spend the extra money and buy the Elite. As you point out, $150 over 5 years is relatively little to pay, and you may still have some recovery if you ever want to sell it on ebay. Aside from the hard drive (which can be replaced by someone with the know-how), the rest of the Tivo should easily outlive 5 years.

However, If you're planning on upgrading specifically because of the XFinity support, I'd wait until you see proof that it's up and running in your area, and that it works as promised. 'The coming months' could easily turn into 'the coming years' waiting for a feature to be deployed. It took forever to get the second core enabled, and the HDUI is still incomplete.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> Do you do a lot of PPV versus free VOD with your Comcast box?
> 
> Scott


Mostly UFC PPV events. Once downloaded to a TiVo box they begin to self destruct after 90 minutes. On the Comcast box they stay as long as you like.

I have no idea how they will implement PPV's with this service. Sometimes they offer them the next day in the "on Demand" area. I guess we'll see if they delete them immediately when accessed via the On Demand menus... Fingers crossed... 



rbiro said:


> OnDemand is there but it doesn't work for me.
> All I get when trying to actually watch a show is the grey bordered cablecard error screen, "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact..."
> 
> Naturally several calls to Comcast didn't fix anything.


Do you have Cablecards installed on your TiVo?


----------



## smarthur (Apr 15, 2012)

I live in San Jose, CA 95110. The Xfinity On Demand icon appeared Saturday afternoon 4-14, I can see the folders and program listings but when I go to play a show I get a gray screen saying to contact my cable provider to activate service. 

I contacted Comcast they "sent a signal to the cable card." But it does not fix the issue. I've also done a reboot twice. I know my area is the first market to get this new feature and I'm sure there will be hiccups. I just hope they get resolved quickly.

I'll update my post when it starts working.

UPDATE:

After visiting Tivo's support page for Xfinity On Demand I figured out that my Cable Card was not paired.

Calling Comcast and giving them the Host ID and Data ID from the gray trouble screen allowed them to pair my cable card.

I'm now seeing the On Demand video.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

It's working good for me for most things until I try to watch anything from HBO. I always get a message saying "Subscription Required."

What does this mean? I have HBO. Is this something messed up on the Tivo/XFinity side or is there in fact some additional thing I need to pay for?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Haven't had time to mess with it too much, but all the Instruction and Welcome Videos that came with it are there. Unfortunately, that's all the content that's available to me. No actual Movies or TV Shows... How do I get to the good stuff?


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm in the Milpitas Calif. area and I finally got my cable card for my Tivo Premiere on Tuesday and I've been playing around with it for a couple of days.
I do get Comcast's On-Demand and it actually works. It's not setup like a normal Comcast box but it is useable and it is integrated into the Tivo search results.
So you can now search Netflix, Amazon Video, Hulu Plus, normal tv and Comcast's On Demand and view them from this new interface.
This is the Tivo/Comcast interface that should have been adopted by Comcast along time ago, instead of that wonky software interface they tried on the East coast.

Is it perfect, no, but it is useable and does, for now, what I want it to do.
The HD menu on the Tivo is really slow and takes a while to get use to it but looks very nice and if you need a speedier interface you can use the SD menu.
The Comcast On Demand interface is pretty spartan and takes a while to get use to it but you can finally get On Demand without having to have another box just for getting On Demand.

I'm sure, as I use it more, I'll find things that need to be improved or needs to be added but for an initial roll out of the integration of Tivo and Comcast's On Demand it's a good start and has, for now, kept me from going elsewhere.
I just hope they both continue to work on this and don't just make it work but make it work better.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## emkorial (Jan 7, 2009)

rainwater said:


> Stephen answered that in the first post. They will announce other markets later. My guess is they are using the SF area first since that is where TiVo is located. How long it takes to roll out probably depends on how well it works in the SF rollout.


No, "later" is not an answer. The original Tivo/Comcast ox in Boston was advertised at rolling out to future markets "later" and it died in Boston.

Is this going to be rolled out in a month, 3 months, a year, never?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Is anyone else getting ONLY the "About On Demand" Folder and nothing else??? 

Mine has been stuck on this since the rollout. I'm in Cupertino so I'm supposed to be on the approved list. Anyone out there in Cupertino getting the service? Anyone else just stuck with the "About" folder and nothing else?


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

jocvtrhythgd said:


> I'm very excited about this offering and I hope you are as well.
> 
> Best regards,


I'm very excited about reporting this spam.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

emkorial said:


> No, "later" is not an answer. The original Tivo/Comcast ox in Boston was advertised at rolling out to future markets "later" and it died in Boston.
> 
> Is this going to be rolled out in a month, 3 months, a year, never?


They aren't going to announce that. This has nothing to do with the TiVo Comcast box. Developing this as an app will make it much easier to roll out to their existing Premiere install base. But don't expect TiVo to make announcements about a time table so people can rake them over the coals if they are late.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

bareyb said:


> Is anyone else getting ONLY the "About On Demand" Folder and nothing else???
> 
> Mine has been stuck on this since the rollout. I'm in Cupertino so I'm supposed to be on the approved list. Anyone out there in Cupertino getting the service? Anyone else just stuck with the "About" folder and nothing else?


Heard there came be issue with your cable card not being properly paired, I take it you called comcast? just wondering what they said...sometimes its useful.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Odd random question. What's to stop someone from changing their zip code to one where the rollout is happening to get the software needed to get On Demand? Would this load the software, etc., and what is on TiVo's and Comcast's end to let them know to roll out On Demand to your TiVo?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Is anyone else getting ONLY the "About On Demand" Folder and nothing else???
> 
> Mine has been stuck on this since the rollout. I'm in Cupertino so I'm supposed to be on the approved list. Anyone out there in Cupertino getting the service? Anyone else just stuck with the "About" folder and nothing else?


Please email your TiVo Service Number, and a picture of what you see to [email protected]. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> Please email your TiVo Service Number, and a picture of what you see to [email protected]. I'll see what I can find out.


Thank you so much.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

GoEagles said:


> Odd random question. What's to stop someone from changing their zip code to one where the rollout is happening to get the software needed to get On Demand? Would this load the software, etc., and what is on TiVo's and Comcast's end to let them know to roll out On Demand to your TiVo?


Getting the software isn't going to do you a bit of good if you're not in a Comcast "area" that can support it. There is a fair amount of work that has to be done in order to make this work - it's not just "flipping a switch".


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> Please email your TiVo Service Number, and a picture of what you see to [email protected]. I'll see what I can find out.


A friend of mine on the forum works for Comcast and he's been looking into this for us. He's got it working for the most part. I just can't seem to find the "PPV" folder. Which is the one I need the MOST. Where are you guys seeing that?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Is there supposed to be a PPV folder with the TiVo implementation of Xfinity VOD?

Have you tried searching for a movie or PPV event to see if it shows up that way?

Scott


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> *Is there supposed to be a PPV folder with the TiVo implementation of Xfinity VOD?*
> 
> Have you tried searching for a movie or PPV event to see if it shows up that way?
> 
> Scott


I have come to the conclusion that there is no specific folder for PPV's. I got what I'm going to get and it's simply not there. They have some "PPV replays" in the "Sports" folder though. I'm thinking perhaps the day of a big event, they will make it available somewhere in there.

The only PPV I really need are the UFC Events. There are a couple of ways you can get those now. I was told I had to have a Comcast DVR in order to get PPV's on my TiVo so that's really the only reason I had one. Many people have told me they don't have a Comcast DVR and they can get PPV's on their TiVo just fine. So I'm gonna return it tomorrow and see what happens.

Just as FYI to thread readers. Here's the various ways to get the UFC PPV on a TiVo Premiere:

1. You can call Comcast and order by phone

2. You can order it online via the Comcast website and (hopefully, don't know for sure) it will send the PPV to your TiVo.

3. You can get it the next day with the new App in the _Sports/UFC/PPV Replays_ folder.

4. _Possibly_ (hopefully) it will appear in the Sports/UFC folder the day of the live event.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

PPV and VOD are delivered via completely different mechanisms. PPV is for all intents just a normal channel, but it only gets authorized during the time you paid for (i.e. the event). PPV goes out "live" to everyone who has ordered it at the same time. The Premiere can tune PPV channels, but has no ordering mechanism. VOD on the other hand is only for pre-recorded programs and each user gets their own stream.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

morac said:


> PPV and VOD are delivered via completely different mechanisms. PPV is for all intents just a normal channel, but it only gets authorized during the time you paid for (i.e. the event). PPV goes out "live" to everyone who has ordered it at the same time. The Premiere can tune PPV channels, but has no ordering mechanism. VOD on the other hand is only for pre-recorded programs and each user gets their own stream.


I've never tried to order a PPV except directly from the channel so you are probably right about that. I did see a place to download PPV's on Comcast's On Demand system though, so they may have come up with a way. I won't know until the next PPV I guess. Worst case, you can get it the next day with On Demand, which would be fine with me.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> Getting the software isn't going to do you a bit of good if you're not in a Comcast "area" that can support it. There is a fair amount of work that has to be done in order to make this work - it's not just "flipping a switch".


The local Comcast equipment that handles your connection has to be updated so that it can accept commands for OnDemand from the Internet, rather than just over the cable from their set-top boxes. And handle other things like sending the appropriate cable-card authorization to your TiVo, and I am sure lots of other things.


----------



## Robert Lauriston (Jul 7, 2008)

Yesterday I got email from Tivo saying I now have Xfinity On Demand. Looked at the menu where it was supposed to be, wasn't there. Power-cycled the Tivo, it showed up, but when I tried to access it I got a v301 error. Waited an hour, still got the error. Called Tivo support, explained the situation to the agent. While waiting for him to tell me what to do tried again and it had started working.

Note that there's some (maybe a lot) of stuff available on http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/ondemand that's not available through Tivo or a Comcast DVR.


----------



## Brad Williams (Apr 30, 2012)

Do i need to have internet from comcast or just tv would do?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just having Comcast TV service should be enough.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Robert Lauriston said:


> Note that there's some (maybe a lot) of stuff available on http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/ondemand that's not available through Tivo or a Comcast DVR.


The online Xfinity onDemand is also a aggregator for other content on the web, so it pulls in from Hulu for example and HBO GO. We do not get this on connected devices though - only on the xfinitytv.comcast.net website.



Brad Williams said:


> Do i need to have internet from comcast or just tv would do?


OnDemand is delivered via QAM not IP so we are not accessing Xfinity IP content on our TiVo - good riddance IP onDemand looks awful on my 55"!

When all onDemand content is in a format equivalent to HDX I will be interested.

BTW with your own subscription to netflix and hulu the tivo search has access to alsomost all the same content.

HBO GO + VuDU for apps and I have ever app I need. Come on TiVo! I want those in my Search Results.

I wish there was a way for us to filter onDemand SD content (like search for ancient aliens and only SD eps come up (- love that goofy **** the people are hilarious).


----------



## cwashizawa (Apr 4, 2012)

I live in Foster City/San Mateo of the bay area and just received my comcast on-demand update on Sunday 4/29/12.

Here are the screen shots.

























The interface as with most HD menus on the Premiere lag a bit. I'd say a good 80% of free content is in SD, while the remaining 20% in in HD.

While we are using our free 6 month trial that came bundled with our Tivo premiere it's nice to have addl. content to view.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

While we are using our free 6 month trial that came bundled with our Tivo premiere it's nice to have addl. content to view.[/QUOTE said:


> 6-month trial of ?what? came bundled with your Premiere?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Saved video on demand? Is that kind of like a Netflix queue?

(Repeating myself -- is anything worth watching without commercials or at least has skippable commercials?)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> Saved video on demand? Is that kind of like a Netflix queue?
> 
> (Repeating myself -- is anything worth watching without commercials or at least has skippable commercials?)


If it's anything like the cable box VOD, saved shows are shows you've watched in the last 24 hours.

If you subscribe to a Premium channel, you can watch all the VOD for that channel for free. Those don't have commercials. Some regular channels don't have commercials either, though they might have promos. Most shows can be fast forward, with the exception of stuff from Fox.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

morac said:


> *If it's anything like the cable box VOD, saved shows are shows you've watched in the last 24 hours.*
> 
> If you subscribe to a Premium channel, you can watch all the VOD for that channel for free. Those don't have commercials. Some regular channels don't have commercials either, though they might have promos. Most shows can be fast forward, with the exception of stuff from Fox.


That's what it is.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Heard an ad for Comcast OnDemand + TiVo today on the radio. It wasn't clear if it was a Comcast ad or TiVo ad, but it DID promote the fact that on your TiVo Premier you can now access both Comcast OnDemand *and *various online sources of video content. This is a significant change: previously Comcast was adamant that if a device would provide access their OnDemand library on your TV, that it could not also support other sources like NetFlix or Amazon.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

When _(or if)_ will a software backport be made to support Comcast On Demand with Tivo HD. If it is not going to be backported, why?

Like many, I have a $700 or so invest with Tivo HD, and without a lifetime transfer option, I can't see upgrading to the latest os / hardware version of Tivo that would support this enhancement.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jk5598224 said:


> When _(or if)_ will a software backport be made to support Comcast On Demand with Tivo HD. If it is not going to be backported, why?


There will be no more development on the TiVo HD. It still will continue to work for years to come but they aren't going to invest resources into new features for it.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

jk5598224 said:


> When _(or if)_ will a software backport be made to support Comcast On Demand with Tivo HD. If it is not going to be backported, why?
> 
> Like many, I have a $700 or so invest with Tivo HD, and without a lifetime transfer option, I can't see upgrading to the latest os / hardware version of Tivo that would support this enhancement.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Tivo HD's with lifetime go for about 400 on ebay. So that is an option. You can sell the Tivo HD and then buy a new premiere with lifetime and only be out 100 bucks.
100 bucks for a newer box is not to bad i would say


----------



## SunsetKid (Dec 31, 2011)

It is working fine for me but initially it did not. I called Comcast and no surprise I was given bad information. I was told that I needed a two way cable card. I didn't believe him. I called TIVO support and they helped me set it up. I HATE COMCAST! I note that fast forwarding using Xfinity on Demand is much much slower that fast forwarding on a TIVO recording.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

tomm1079 said:


> Tivo HD's with lifetime go for about 400 on ebay. So that is an option. You can sell the Tivo HD and then buy a new premiere with lifetime and only be out 100 bucks.
> 100 bucks for a newer box is not to bad i would say


What!!  An old TiVo HD with lifetime will sell for $400.00, you're kidding. I have a TiVo HD with a one TB hard drive in it with lifetime what will that sell for?


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Johncv said:


> What!!  An old TiVo HD with lifetime will sell for $400.00, you're kidding. I have a TiVo HD with a one TB hard drive in it with lifetime what will that sell for?


395 for one with 500GB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-series...ultDomain_0&hash=item2ebdbdb8af#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I really like having the On Demand stuff. It's like an emergency parachute in case I get bored or I miss a show on regular TV. It's far more useful to me than HULU or Netflix (how many Movie services does one really need?). So I for one, welcome our Comcast overlords into the TiVo fold. I think it's a great addition and may end up selling a few Premiere boxes, which is a good thing for all of us.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

bareyb said:


> I really like having the On Demand stuff. It's like an emergency parachute in case I get bored or I miss a show on regular TV. It's far more useful to me than HULU or Netflix (how many Movie services does one really need?). So I for one, welcome our Comcast overlords into the TiVo fold. I think it's a great addition and may end up selling a few Premiere boxes, which is a good thing for all of us.


I really like it since I have been able to turn off Amazon which teases you since you have to pay for everything with a amazon logo! Now with Xfinitiy I don't buy anything since I subscribe to all the premium channels and many of the movies that are recommended to me are now free (included with my subscription) Which is great since I don't have to double pay for content!

II would like to have filter options for each video source. For example I could setup a wishlist type ruleset for the xfinity saying: only show me Xfinity VOD content thats inHD and Free/included with my cable package.

Hulu/Netflix really don't need much filtering since there is no additional pay content.

If Vudu ever was added (which it really show be) I would like genera type filtering. Show me Vudu movie but only the latest releases (the only things I actually rent onDemand or Vudu HDX movies)

If HBO Go was added I would like to tell the TiVo to pull HBO content from that app instead of xfinity ondemand.

Really the power of tivo in my mind is the advance filters and being able to add them to apps in some fashion would really be nice. I wish there was a master option that was: Show me ONLY HD content.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

rhettf said:


> I really like it since I have been able to turn off Amazon which teases you since you have to pay for everything with a amazon logo! Now with Xfinitiy I don't buy anything since I subscribe to all the premium channels and many of the movies that are recommended to me are now free (included with my subscription) Which is great since I don't have to double pay for content!
> 
> II would like to have filter options for each video source. For example I could setup a wishlist type ruleset for the xfinity saying: only show me Xfinity VOD content thats inHD and Free/included with my cable package.
> 
> ...


What you just requested is just what the Showcase use to do before TiVo change it to the Crapcase.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

So for everyone in the Bay Area with a Premier and On Demand, do we *all* have the small black bars on the left/right sides of the picture?

I'm seeing it as well, and it's not based on programming, but rather starts when I go into the video on demand menu in the first place.

Not a terrible flaw, I just wanted to know if it was based on a particular display setup, software update, etc.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm seeing them.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Related to the small black bars on the left/right sides of the picture during Xfinity On Demand viewing on the Premiere, I called Tivo tech support just to see if this is a known issue. 

It's not. In fact, they said it isn't Tivo's issue at all as they are merely a portal for Comcast's On Demand feed. (Even though their portal window is likely what's causing the issue.)

So if anyone has this issue in the bay area, you may want to call to report it so they know it's an issue. If not, there likely won't be a fix. Just FYI.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You spoke with a csr, correct? They don't get the full scoop.

The bars are well known and discussed at length in several threads. Check out the Premiere forums or tivo Margret's twitter feed.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

jrtroo said:


> You spoke with a csr, correct? They don't get the full scoop.
> 
> The bars are well known and discussed at length in several threads. Check out the Premiere forums or tivo Margret's twitter feed.


I spoke with the tivo tech support, then asked to speak to a higher up.
I'm well aware of the issue, but trying to tell _them_ about the issue is a different story.

That's why I was posting it here.
Maybe if enough people call in the issue, they'll get it quicker and provide a software fix.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

inaka said:


> I spoke with the tivo tech support, then asked to speak to a higher up.
> I'm well aware of the issue, but trying to tell _them_ about the issue is a different story.
> 
> That's why I was posting it here.
> Maybe if enough people call in the issue, they'll get it quicker and provide a software fix.


There appears to be a fix in the pipeline.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sbiller said:


> There appears to be a fix in the pipeline.


This does not seem to be isolated to Comcast, as Jason at RCN also posted the following:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27173611-
"we will be moving forward with deployment (20.X) and coupling this with a *NEW VOD upgrade as well to address the black bars on HD content*."


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, I figured it couldn't be Comcast only just on a hunch since I was seeing the skewed aspect ratio on Tivo's own Video On Demand menu, even before you make a selection.

Good to hear they have a fix in the pipeline though.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Fixed!

No more small black bars on Comcast's On-Demand now. :up:


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Just a heads up in case Bay Area people still see black bars with on demand:

New Software Version (Corrected): 
20.2.1.*2*-01-2-758

Old Software Version (Still Showing Black Bars w/On Demand)
20.2.1.1-01-2-758


----------



## hal2k2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got my notification email from TIVO regarding this great new feature!!!

It AWESOME (cause it works).:up::up::up:

OK have to admit still waiting for the other shoe to drop (obviously a long time tivo/comcast customer).

My son (to get the "kid" prospective) and I gave it a test drive this afternoon and we love it!!!!

TC all

Hal


----------

